
Amazon: System and method for transporting personnel within an active workspace - mgiannopoulos
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/9280157.html
======
mgiannopoulos
This ended up on PCMag as “Amazon Granted Patent for Workers in Robot Cages”
[https://www.pcmag.com/news/363657/amazon-granted-patent-
for-...](https://www.pcmag.com/news/363657/amazon-granted-patent-for-workers-
in-robot-cages) I thought linking to the patent would be better

------
tomatotomato37
So it's an elevator with a robotic arm bolted on the side? Decent idea,
surprised this wasn't thought of before to be honest.

